# Weird Photoshop Dilemma - Changing Eye Direction?



## MikeBookPro

Hi, all.  I had a photo that I came across today that I love, with the exception of the fact that one of the kids isn't looking at the camera.







Anyway, I wanted to "fix" it, since I won't have a chance to reshoot.  I looked online for techniques to make the change, and didn't find anything at all.  If anyone has any links to tutorials, please post them.

I ended up giving it a shot on my own, but just duplicating each eye onto their own layers, and then moving the eyes to more direct locations (for looking at the camera, anyway), and then masking off the parts of those layers I didn't want to see.  Thoughts?  I'm not sure.  It looks a *little* off, but I think that's only because I've seen the original.  If I hadn't posted the original (above), would you be able to see any issues with the image below?






Thoughts and critique appreciated.


----------



## Buckster

I don't believe I'd ever have noticed at all.  Good job, I say!


----------



## Big Mike

Looks like a job well done.  If you didn't mention it, it would be hard to see that it's been done.

I've had to do this a few times.  What I've done was to use liquefy, mask off the area around the eye and then just push the eye over.


----------



## syphlix

heh not sure if it's cuz you told me already or not but he looks like he has lazyeye to me... his right eye looking at me and his left eye looking away... but like i said might be cuz i know already


----------



## MikeBookPro

...


----------

